# Need some help with purchasing an Auber



## moon5hine (Feb 16, 2012)

I am looking to purchase an Auber temp controller, however I am unsure which blower to get.  I have a 18.5" WSM and am sure the standard 6.5 blower would suffice.  However I was interested in hearing if the upgrade to the 20 would be beneficial or if it would be too much.  I do not do many high heat cooks.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## timleo (Feb 16, 2012)

I use the standard blower and it works just fine. The temperature doesn't fluctulate too much even though the blower does run more than 45% of the time.   I'd be thinking the 20 cfm blower might run for short bursts and the temp would fluctulate more.

I'm interested to see what other people use


----------



## mmain1 (Feb 16, 2012)

You might also email Auber and see what they say.  Couldn't hurt.

I haven't used one but I was under the impression the 20cfm was for large stick burners.  Too bad they don't offer a 10cfm or something in between the 6 and the 20.


----------



## moon5hine (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I took your advice and sent them an email.  I asked about a 10 as well.


----------

